# Welches Steuerlager in Meta 5.5 2010



## doppelter Wolf (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
weiss jemand zufällig die Masse von den Lagern? Ich würde meine gerne wechseln.
von den Massen her käme das hier ma nächsten aber eben nicht ganz.

Ersatzlager 872, 1-1/8"
Ø41.5 x 6.5mm, 36° x 36°, 1 Stk.

hier gesehen http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte...rtErsatzlagervonTHIndustriesFSACaneCreek.aspx


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Mai 2013)

Such mal im folgenden Fred
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464462

nach "Steuersatz".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

